
Show HN: My book on building SaaS/web app with Go - dstpierre
https://buildsaasappingo.com/
======
dstpierre
Hello there,

It took me 11 months to write the book and source code that goes with it.
Overall it was way tougher than what I thought it would be ;).

I've built two SaaS product with the same stack and technique since 2015,
LeadFuze and Roadmap.

Hopefully, it helps some developers get started with Go for their side
project.

